
Treasury to Borrow over $1T in 2019 for Second Year in a Row - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/treasury-to-borrow-over-1-trillion-in-2019-for-second-year-in-a-row-11564428624?mod=rsswn
======
joeblow9999
buy gold and bitcoin. not a lot but just to hedge. its very hard for the
typical person (including myself) to understand how the last 20 years of USA
monetary policy WONT debauch the currency.

im constantly surprised it hasn't happened yet. but i cant go all in against
the dollar so im just hedging with some alternatives

